# NEED HELP replace 05 drivers actuator



## smitchell (May 12, 2014)

Has anyone replaced the drivers side door lock actuator on an 05 before? I took the door panel off this weekend to do mine, but it looks like I have to take off the whole panel that the windo is attached to to get to it. Can anyone help me out or does anyone have a link to an online service manual for me to tell? Thank.


----------



## ron69 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you buy 1 already?If not i did mine with a repair kit from ebay and it works great. i didn't have to take all that apart to put it in.Here is the link if you want it. Nissan Murano Power Door Lock Repair Kit Fix | eBay


----------



## cotesyl (Dec 3, 2007)

I did both front doors in my 05 by following the process in this video in YouTube: (sorry I cannot post links, it's my 1st message)


Infiniti or Nissan Door Lock Actuator or Door Handle, Door Lock Replacement. 
By
FixyourNissan


----------

